# Cut-throat



## VenusEnvy

¡Hola a todos! 

Quisiera saber cómo se dice _cut-throat _ en español. Es muy dificil explicar, pero cuando alguien es _cut-throat _ está dispuesto hacer lo que sea (osea lo malo) para conseguir su meta. Por ejemplo, un jugador _cut-throat _ estaría dispuesto a pegar o empujar a los jugadores del otro equipo solo para hacer un gol. Un abogado _cut-throat _ estaría dispuesto mentir en el tribunal solo para ganar el caso. Creo que de alguna manera, viene la expresión del hecho de que alguien esté dispuesto a "cut" la garganta de alguien para ganar o conseguir algo.

Alguien sabe cómo expresar esta expresión en español?

¡Gracias de antemano! XO


----------



## transparente

Mi Larouse dice: encarnizado.  En algunos casos encaja. Pero quizas no en todos.


----------



## L'Alchimiste

No recuerdo ninguna expresión en español relacionada a lo que tu dices, sin embargo, se podría decir de esa persona que es "Inescrupulosa" o "Sin escrúpulos".

Esperemos otras respuestas, para ver si alguien sabe de alguna expresión que te sirva.

Salu2,
Gonzalo.


----------



## Soy Yo

My dictionary gives:

adjective: feroz


----------



## transparente

*feroz* me gusta mas.  Un abogado feroz! Un jugador/juego feroz!


----------



## L'Alchimiste

Sin embargo, creo que un abogado/jugador feroz no necesariamente harían algo MUY MALO para ganar (tan malo como la expresión literal, de cortar la garganta), pero si un abogado/jugador inescrupuloso.

Gonzalo.


----------



## jivemu

Inescrupuloso, aunque existe, suena muy raro. Mejor *sin escrúpulos*.


----------



## cirrus

Another possibility - a brazo partido.  If someone will do anything to back their  cause they luchan a brazo partido, go in with all guns firing, go all out for their cause.


----------



## Antpax

cirrus said:
			
		

> Another possibility - a brazo partido. If someone will do anything to back their cause they luchan a brazo partido, go in with all guns firing, go all out for their cause.


 
Hola Cirrus:

Creo que en este caso no va a valer "a brazo partido", porque luchar a brazo no tiene porqué tener una connotación negativa. Significa que luchan con todo lo que tienen, con todas sus fuerzas, pero no necesariamente con maldad. 

Creo que la que mejor se ajusta en este caso es "sin escrúpulos" como ha apuntado L´Alchimiste.

Ant


----------



## waterkiss

Hi everyone!

Have a look at this. I think it is worth reading it ;-)

*cut·throat* 
As a noun:

A murderer, especially one who cuts throats.
An unprincipled, ruthless person.
As an adjective:

Cruel; murderous.
Relentless or merciless in competition: _a cutthroat business._
_Sports & Games._ Being a form of a game in which each of three or more players acts and scores individually: _cutthroat handball; cutthroat bridge._


----------



## oliviaF

¿Qué tal despiadado?

Saludos


----------



## tothebeach

Hi, me gusta sin escrúpulos, pero a brazo partido no, porque una persona puede luchar a brazo partido para ganarse la vida pero sin hacer daño a nadie (creo).

Me encanta despiadado, es la opción más acertada.


----------



## Yyrkoon

jivemu said:
			
		

> Inescrupuloso, aunque existe, suena muy raro. Mejor *sin escrúpulos*.


 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo, y no sólo eso sino que, aunque quizá en casos determinados algún otro de los términos propuestos pueda encajar mejor, este es el único que funciona perfectamente para todos los casos, a mi entender es la mejor traducción posible.


----------



## cirrus

Antpax said:
			
		

> Hola Cirrus:
> 
> Creo que en este caso no va a valer "a brazo partido", porque luchar a brazo no tiene porqué tener una connotación negativa. Significa que luchan con todo lo que tienen, con todas sus fuerzas, pero no necesariamente con maldad.
> 
> Creo que la que mejor se ajusta en este caso es "sin escrúpulos" como ha apuntado L´Alchimiste.
> 
> Ant


 
Gracias Ant, no estaba del todo seguro.  Lo vi ayer en el periodico - en un articulo sobre el papel del alcalde alicantino en el boom de construccion alla.  A lo mejor lo describieron asi para evitar contratiempos pero la inferencia quedo claro. 

(disculpe la falta de acentos - estoy en la oficina con teclado britanico)


----------



## Antpax

cirrus said:
			
		

> Gracias Ant, no estaba del todo seguro. Lo vi ayer en el periodico - en un articulo sobre el papel del alcalde alicantino en el boom de construccion alla. A lo mejor lo describieron asi para evitar contratiempos pero la inferencia quedo claro.
> 
> (disculpe la falta de acentos - estoy en la oficina con teclado britanico)


 
De nada, para eso estamos.


----------



## Antonio ESquivias

La he encontrado hoy como _form of competition (e.g. "cut throat")_...
competencia despiadada ¿? 

la añado a lo ya escrito...


----------



## cristina friz

tambien puede usarse la palabra chacal es español


----------



## isabel_poison

yo tengo otra pregunta en una cancion dice: 
So this is how you put an end to things?
By cutting throats with a smile?

como se traduciría "by cutting throats with a smile?"?????


----------



## waterkiss

Hola Isabel:

Creo que en este caso lo más acertado sería traducirlo como: "cortando cuellos/cabezas con una sonrisa". Es decir, "le pone fin a las cosas, dándote una puñalada por detrás sonriéndote". Algo así entiendo yo.




isabel_poison said:


> yo tengo otra pregunta en una cancion dice:
> So this is how you put an end to things?
> By cutting throats with a smile?
> 
> como se traduciría "by cutting throats with a smile?"?????


----------



## isabel_poison

ahhhhhhh ok! graciasssss water kiss ya entendí mejor


----------



## waterkiss

De nada, guapa. Me alegro de haberte ayudado 



isabel_poison said:


> ahhhhhhh ok! graciasssss water kiss ya entendí mejor


----------



## isabel_poison




----------



## tabarro

Hola chico/as. Soy nuevo por aquí y os comento que estoy traduciendo un texto y me he encontrado con una frase que no soy capaz de darle un sentido coherente. La frase en cuestión es esta:

"...he was not cut out for the cutthroat practices his noble family expected..."

Una posible traducción (muy básica dado mi inglés) podría ser:
"...El no era el despiadado practicante que su familia esperaba..."

He intentado alguna que otra traducción pero no me convence ninguna. ¿Podrían ayudarme?

gracias.


----------



## cirrus

Acaso algo por el estilo de: no le convenían para nada las prácticas salvajes que su familia esperaba de él.


----------



## tabarro

cirrus said:


> Acaso algo por el estilo de: no le convenían para nada las prácticas salvajes que su familia esperaba de él.



Buen intento Cirrus, pero esa frase... no me convence demasiado. Si acaso fuera: "no le convenían para nada las prácticas salvajes que su família le obligaban ha hacer..." tendría algo mas de sentido. Pero aún así, se rompe completamente el contexto, la historia.

   La acción se desarrolla en una cabina de vuelo. Un hombre regaña a su hijo (no se sabe aún por qué) y el hijo piensa dicha frase...

   A ver si siguen dándome ideas porque me he quedado estancado aquí...

Pd.
cutthroat practices ¿podría traducirse también como: Aprendiz despiadado o salvaje? En caso afirmativo... la frase cobraría un nuevo sentido:
   "El no era el aprendíz salvaje (o feróz) que su familia esperaba".

no sé... no se...


----------



## cirrus

Cut throat practices en una cabina de vuelo - ¿eso qué tiene ver con aprendizaje?  Se supone que cut throat practices es una referencia a patrones de comportamiento condicionado por una falta de valores y ética.


----------



## tabarro

cirrus said:


> Cut throat practices en una cabina de vuelo - ¿eso qué tiene ver con aprendizaje?  Se supone que cut throat practices es una referencia a patrones de comportamiento condicionado por una falta de valores y ética.



Ya sé que no tiene nada que ver. Era solo para aclarar la situación. Parece ser el comandante de vuelo se enfada con él, o él se siente humillado porque quizá se espere algo más de su persona. En cualquier caso, échame un cable y dame algunas posibilidades por favor.

M.


----------



## Teeathy

Para mí la más práctica es "lograr un objetivo A Degüello".


----------



## Rodal

isabel_poison said:


> yo tengo otra pregunta en una cancion dice:
> So this is how you put an end to things?
> By cutting throats with a smile?
> 
> como se traduciría "by cutting throats with a smile?"?????



Degollando con una sonrilla Quizás. 

Sin embargo esto no viene al caso de la pregunta original. Cut-throat as ruthless.

Me gustaría conocer más sinónimos de una persona cut-throat en el sentido figurado de la palabra, por ejemplo un activista interrumpe el discurso de un opositor y lo califica de fascista sin darle la oprotunidad de hablar y defenderse. Este acto es también considerado cut-throat pero no conozco otro sinónimo en inglés para decir lo mismo. ¿Agún nativo en inglés nos puede ayudar?


----------



## dalv

Rodal said:


> Degollando con una sonrilla Quizás.
> 
> Sin embargo esto no viene al caso de la pregunta original. Cut-throat as ruthless.
> 
> Me gustaría conocer más sinónimos de una persona cut-throat en el sentido figurado de la palabra, por ejemplo un activista interrumpe el discurso de un opositor y lo califica de fascista sin darle la oprotunidad de hablar y defenderse. Este acto es también considerado cut-throat pero no conozco otro sinónimo en inglés para decir lo mismo. ¿Agún nativo en inglés nos puede ayudar?



en mi opinion _ruthless _funciona bien, tal vez otra opción seria _callous_


----------



## Rodal

Gracias dalv. Me gusta el adjetivo callous, sin embargo al igual que ruthless significa despiadado. Tengo la sensación de que cut-throat es un poco más, alguien que dispara a matar, o se abalanza sobre su presa y le muerde la vena yugular donde no existe manera de sobrevivir saltándose la lucha limpia. No estoy seguro si todo eso puede describirse con ruthless or callous, en español despiadado es igual que ruthless.


----------



## dalv

Rodal said:


> Gracias dalv. Me gusta el adjetivo callous, sin embargo al igual que ruthless significa despiadado. Tengo la sensación de que cut-throat es un poco más, alguien que dispara a matar, o se abalanza sobre su presa y le muerde la vena yugular donde no existe manera de sobrevivir saltándose la lucha limpia. No estoy seguro si todo eso puede describirse con ruthless or callous, en español despiadado es igual que ruthless.


sigo pensando en algo mas fuerte Rodal y no me viene nada a la mente, por el momento tal vez: _merciless, cold-blooded, heartless_


----------



## Mr.Dent

In English, I like this definition given by the Cambridge dictionary: 





> competing in a strong and unfair way, without considering any harm caused to others


How about _implacable _?


----------



## Ballenero

Podemos pasar horas buscando adjetivos para calificar a este tipo de energúmenos pero cada uno de ellos solo sirve para describir alguno de sus rasgos.
Los camaradas de lengua de Shakespeare han construído un término para designar a estos seres malignos, por su esencia, no por sus atributos y lo han hecho en forma de sustantivo, por lo que ningún adjetivo va a lograr definirlos completamente.
Se me ocurren algunas palabras que coinciden en algún aspecto con _cut-throat_ pero no llegan a ser sinónimos; _despot, maniac, psycopath_...
No quiero ser derramasolaces pero creo que es así.


----------



## franzjekill

jivemu said:


> Inescrupuloso, aunque existe, suena muy raro


Qué curioso, en mis lares no suena para nada rara.


----------

